

Automatically Valgrinding code with AX_VALGRIND_CHECK - uaygsfdbzf
https://tecnocode.co.uk/2014/12/23/automatically-valgrinding-code-with-ax_valgrind_check/

======
endgame
Good initiative, but automake is meant to generate POSIX-compatible Makefiles
and this is very heavy on the GNUisms.

~~~
EmanueleAina
To be fair, for all the platforms supported by Valgrind[1] there's a GNU Make
port available and assuming GNU Make (or any modern Make, fwiw) saves a lot of
headaches. :)

That said, I'm sure that excluding non-GNU Makes is not intentional here and
it's only due to the fact that the macro has been developed on Linux by a
Linux developer: interested parties are welcome to join the effort and provide
patches to clean up GNUism.

[1]
[http://valgrind.org/info/platforms.html](http://valgrind.org/info/platforms.html)

